# removing tires.



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys I have a set of losi bk bars that are already glued up. and I was at the track today and I found out that I need to have a different foam in them. so I was wondering if there is any way to remove the tire from the rim. I dont care if it damages the stock foam because I am probably just going to throw it out anyways. I have heard boiling it will remove them but I need to know the proper procedures. any info is always appreciate. 

THANKS
Sean Sctt


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Boiling will break down the bond of the CA to the wheel, but not the bond to the tire. So you could get them off the wheels that way, then you have to remove the glue from the tires. Do do that, soak them in acetone in a very tightly sealed container. (I use Tupperware with a railroad tie base plate on it to keep the lid from popping off.) Acetone is the active ingredient in nail polish remover, so it is not a poisonous chemical. You can get the acetone at a cosmetics store, or buy it in bulk (by the gallon) at places like Home Depot (in the paint/solvent section).

But if you are going to use the acetone anyway, you could just soak the wheel/tire combo in acetone and forget about the boiling. That's what I do, though it will take longer than if you boil them first. Maybe someone else can give you hints on proper boiling procedure. The only time I have boiled was after I already cut the bulk of the (used up) tire off the rim and wanted to get the bead section off quick.


----------



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

I've tried the acetone thing, and boiling and didnt like the time and pain it was. What works the best is throwing them in the oven at 350 for 10-15 min. Then take them out and let them cool a bit and the tires will come right off, the downside is your kitchen will smell of frsh baked rubber for a few hours.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

buy an old oven from the want ads you can then remove tires , powder coat items , bake on paint jobs (low heat) also makes bearing installs cake (1 item in the oven & 1 item in the freezer 8min then put together) and because your not using your house oven , no mad wife , no stink (in house) and the next thing cooked in the oven won't taste like panther m3 compound


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

ta_man said:


> Boiling will break down the bond of the CA to the wheel, but not the bond to the tire. So you could get them off the wheels that way, then you have to remove the glue from the tires. Do do that, soak them in acetone in a very tightly sealed container. (I use Tupperware with a railroad tie base plate on it to keep the lid from popping off.) Acetone is the active ingredient in nail polish remover, so it is not a poisonous chemical. You can get the acetone at a cosmetics store, or buy it in bulk (by the gallon) at places like Home Depot (in the paint/solvent section).
> 
> But if you are going to use the acetone anyway, you could just soak the wheel/tire combo in acetone and forget about the boiling. That's what I do, though it will take longer than if you boil them first. Maybe someone else can give you hints on proper boiling procedure. The only time I have boiled was after I already cut the bulk of the (used up) tire off the rim and wanted to get the bead section off quick.


Just to be straight, Acetone is *VERY poisonous*. The reason it's somewhat accectable for polish remover, is it's evaporation rate, it evaporates faster than it can be absorbed into the skin. :thumbsup: .

No I'm not a chemist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :jest:


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

trackdog said:


> I've tried the acetone thing, and boiling and didnt like the time and pain it was. What works the best is throwing them in the oven at 350 for 10-15 min. Then take them out and let them cool a bit and the tires will come right off, the downside is your kitchen will smell of frsh baked rubber for a few hours.


what do you put them on do you rap them in tin foil or just put them on a cookie sheet but they will melt on the cookie sheet right :freak:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The Jet said:


> Just to be straight, Acetone is *VERY poisonous*. The reason it's somewhat accectable for polish remover, is it's evaporation rate, it evaporates faster than it can be absorbed into the skin. :thumbsup: .
> 
> No I'm not a chemist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :jest:


So all those people who work in all the nail salons are really zombies? That is, their dead and they just don't know it? Maybe, not being a chemist, you have acetone confused with something that is poisonous. Or maybe you are talking about what would happen if you drink it (which was not what I suggested).

Look up the MSDS info for acetone and compare it to Ethyl Alcohol. The numbers show (for corresponding parameters) the toxic doses are about 2/3rds for acetone what they are for ethyl alcohol. People *drink* ethyl alcohol.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

superdave2 said:


> what do you put them on do you rap them in tin foil or just put them on a cookie sheet but they will melt on the cookie sheet right :freak:


If you use the oven method, another alternative is to heat the oven to 400F, put the tires on a cookie sheet, and then turn the oven *off* just as you put the tires in. Take them out when they are cool. (I've done this too.). But you still have the problem of getting the adhesive off the tires, if you want to reuse them.


----------



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

I dont put them on anything, just the grates. I keep an eye on them but at 350 for 10min works for me, If you go too long your rims deform. The tires just peel right off the rims and makes the glue brittle enough to dremel off. Acetone will alter your tires. Measure your diameter before an acetone dip then after, you wont do it again.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

The Jet said:


> No I'm not a chemist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night :jest:


oh what a feeling to stay in one of those.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=129334&highlight=removing

yeah.. ive done it all.... and yes.. acetone is corrosive, and very.. well.. bad ;-)


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

ta_man said:


> So all those people who work in all the nail salons are really zombies? That is, their dead and they just don't know it? Maybe, not being a chemist, you have acetone confused with something that is poisonous. Or maybe you are talking about what would happen if you drink it (which was not what I suggested).
> 
> Look up the MSDS info for acetone and compare it to Ethyl Alcohol. The numbers show (for corresponding parameters) the toxic doses are about 2/3rds for acetone what they are for ethyl alcohol. People *drink* ethyl alcohol.


Actually, I don't spend much time in nail salons  maybe you do  , but apparently our definitions of poisonous are different...I don't believe you have to die to be poisoned .


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Put them in a mason jar full of laquire thinner over night. Rim is clean and rubber is garbage.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The Jet said:


> Actually, I don't spend much time in nail salons  maybe you do  , but apparently our definitions of poisonous are different...I don't believe you have to die to be poisoned .


I agree that you don't have to be die to be poisoned, but I disagree that something on the same toxicity scale as a beverage (ethyl alcohol) would be called "very poisonous".


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ta_man said:


> I agree that you don't have to be die to be poisoned, but I disagree that something on the same toxicity scale as a beverage (ethyl alcohol) would be called "very poisonous".


Take a swig... Let me know how that works for ya...


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Take a swig... Let me know how that works for ya...


Taking a swig is not relevant. It is recommended that you use a Tupperware or similar container rather than swishing the acetone around the tires in your mouth  

The point is that using this to remove tires does not involve internal consumption, but rather significantly less exposure to the vapors than is received by the operators of nail salons. Being about the same toxicity as a beverage, the vapors are not "exremely poisonous".


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I made my original post because you made the blanket statement "so it is not a poisonous chemical" Now you've changed it to VAPORS are not poisonous. I'm done here...Some people will argue about anything...I won't.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

well guys you can just chill. its over i got the tire off there. my crappy glue jobs  so now all i gota do is get my hands on the foams and ill be on my way. but thanks for helping anyways. oh and btw. i try and keep my exposure to nail polish and acetone to a minimum. lets just leave it at that. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------

